# Quick little Rendezvous Dress



## Kimberly N (Apr 12, 2011)

So I realized that Rendezvous is this Saturday and I needed a dress for my little one. I whipped this up really quickly. Made a pattern with a paper bag, found a little cloth from my stash and put in a pleat in the front and back. I ended up making the neckline too big so the pleat worked nicely. Added a little lace and she's all done! It will look great with her moccasins!










If you aren't familiar with it, Rendezvous is a black powder shoot from the mountain era. So I picked a little T style dress. It probably would be more authentic without the lace, but I couldn't help myself!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

She is a little doll! have a really good time!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice work and you both look very happy and pleased. Have a great time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that's great. And very authentic with the bag pattern, and stash fabric. And they must have had some crocheted or tatted lace, so that should work also.

You're both looking good.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Adorable! I made my little girl a t-style ribbon dress for a rendezvous when she was a lot younger. So simple, and so cute!

Enjoy the rondy!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Sweet.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Too, cute! Have fun.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Does she have a bonnet?


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Awwwww, that's cute!


----------



## Kimberly N (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! And no on the bonnet.  That's the one thing my hubby and I both commented that she needed!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Kimberly N said:


> Thanks everyone! And no on the bonnet.  That's the one thing my hubby and I both commented that she needed!


Get her one there!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Bonnets are super easy to make. She'll look so cute in one.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

It's sooo cute!!!


----------



## good2beus (Mar 8, 2008)

Very cute!! Good job! Have fun there.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Hop on that bonnet... if you can make that dress that quickly, you can knock out the bonnet in time! 

Adorable and very, very enterprising! Make plenty of photos... memories, memories!

dawn


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Adorable, both the dress and the baby!


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Been there and done that... Instead of the pleat. I made a casing shoulder to shoulder one at front neck and back neck and drew it up with cording... Cute... Enjoy... I have to get sewing GC have out grown theirs...


----------



## Kimberly N (Apr 12, 2011)

And after the suggestions, I threw together a bonnet quick. I'll get a picture up when my model is more willing. She decided that today would be a good day to stay awake instead of take her morning nap! Silly girl!


----------



## Kimberly N (Apr 12, 2011)

sewing nana said:


> Been there and done that... Instead of the pleat. I made a casing shoulder to shoulder one at front neck and back neck and drew it up with cording... Cute... Enjoy... I have to get sewing GC have out grown theirs...


I like the idea of a casing around it. I haven't done a draw string. Do you just thread the cord through or do you tack it down in spots?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Can't wait to see her in her dress and bonnet! She's adorable!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

You did a great job on the dress and that smile is just precious.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Cute dress & Beautiful Baby :bowtie:
bopeep


----------

